
Why a promising, potent cancer therapy isn’t used in the US - melling
https://www.wired.com/story/why-a-promising-potent-cancer-therapy-isnt-used-in-the-us/
======
aphextim
As with most things that are new and may potentially disrupt current well-
established methods, typically the hesitation to move forward is either one of
two things. 1, Money or 2, unverified results. Typically 2 is a result of 1.

>But then this line of inquiry came to an abrupt end. When the Berkeley
accelerator shut down in 1993, at the end of its lifespan, there was no
financial support to build another heavy ion facility.

>“There’s a theory it’s better treatment—theory, not proven,” says Otis
Brawley, an influential oncologist at Johns Hopkins University, of particle
therapy. He adds that, again in theory, carbon ions ought to be superior to
protons. “We should pursue carbon ion therapy,” he says. “But we should do the
clinical studies to see where it is appropriate to use it.”

Sort of hard to prove a theory when the thing gets shut down not allowing you
to verify the results.

